# stablizing wood



## fredito (Jul 24, 2014)

Through the great generosity of some members of this board, I was given some splated woods as well as some burl blanks. What I am finding I love about turning wood is you can work with smaller pieces and turn them into some pretty cool things. I have read some about stabilizing wood, but with trying to take everything in, its a lot! How do you know when to stabilize? A lot of things I read say when its punky....but what do you consider punky. soft that I can indent it with something hard? The stuff I have seems pretty solid...what about holes and voids? Can you CA it as you turn or should you just stabilize right off the bat? Do you do anything different with splated wood? I am sorry I have so many questions, the pieces that were given to me are nice and I would rather not mess it up while Im turning. Also, how much would you say to expect when sending stuff off to get stabilized? If anyone has any leads on who stabilizes, it would be much appreciated. (Sorry about all the questions BTW )


----------



## Tclem (Jul 24, 2014)

Stabilizing won't fill a hole. Ilike turning stabilized wood so I get almost everything stabilized (personal preference ) but, soft punky woods should be stabilized if you want best results. IMO. I have turned woods such as spalted maple without being stabilize but woods such as buckeye burl need it. I have my own equipment but no time to stabilized so I send mine off to a company and pay around $8 a pound. About $1 a 5" blank. There are some people here who stabilized themselves and some who do it for others. Ask around if you need stabilizing done and somebody will speak up.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 24, 2014)

I know @lathemaster and @Final Strut stabilize here. I think @NYWoodturner does too, but I'm not certain.

Spalted.... :) not splatted. LoL


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 24, 2014)

Tony where are you getting your wood stabilized. I am paying about $2 more a pound and this is bulk shipments.


----------



## fredito (Jul 24, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I know @lathemaster and @Final Strut stabilize here. I think @NYWoodturner does too, but I'm not certain.
> 
> Spalted.... :) not splatted. LoL



I can thank auto correct on my phone for that!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

